# Low FODMAP tips I've learned along the way



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys,
If you are wanting to try the low FODMAP diet, you should also consider eliminating rice, oats, potato (grains and starch), caffeine and any dairy as well as they also cause gas bloating symptoms. I've noticed from doing that, my symptoms finally "go into remission - or flare down" and are much easier to control.

You must be able to manage your calorie intake though as this puts you on a low calorie intake diet. This can be dangerous if you are slim like me. Therefore increase the intake of what you're eating (obviously do not overload) this has helped me get through my days at work.

I went from passing gas 100 times a day, to once yesterday and not at all at work today. This works as long as you can also manage the anxiety and stress side of symptom triggers. I'm sure you guys feel the same way I do regarding being gassy and uncomfortable at work!

Hope this helps someone. I found that I was still flaring up when I was using these foods in the low FODMAP plan.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I eliminated the triggers you mention long long ago ... some five years ago.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

Jesse1234 said:


> Hey guys,
> If you are wanting to try the low FODMAP diet, you should also consider eliminating rice, oats, potato (grains and starch), caffeine and any dairy as well as they also cause gas bloating symptoms. I've noticed from doing that, my symptoms finally "go into remission - or flare down" and are much easier to control.


That is great that you found something that works for you!! The FODMAP diet can be a guide and is intended for short term use to discover possible irritants/triggers. It thankfully can help some people but isn't a cure all.

I would agree caffeine would be good to eliminate because caffeine can be a stomach irritant, but as far as the other foods, these are some of the staples of the low FODMAP diet. I am the opposite of you - I cannot eat a lot of vegetables and fruits (including some that are on the low FODMAP list) but can eat rice, potatoes and oats.

It is great to have a forum to compare notes and ideas, because your post may be helpful to someone that is questioning if those may be triggers for them, but keep in mind that with digestive/IBS issues, everyone reacts differently. Hope your success with your FODMAP diet continues.


----------

